# Looking for serious forex traders



## FTSEscalper (17 August 2016)

I would love to create a group for professional / semi professional forex traders. As anyone serious about trading knows, there is a lot of alone time and waiting for trades to set up. Be great to chat in the down time. A little about myself, i have been learning the trading game for close to 10 years, this year I got serious and developed my own unique trading system which is working great. My next move is to go fully professional. All the best with your trading.


----------



## AFZ90 (17 August 2016)

FTSEscalper said:


> I would love to create a group for professional / semi professional forex traders. As anyone serious about trading knows, there is a lot of alone time and waiting for trades to set up. Be great to chat in the down time. A little about myself, i have been learning the trading game for close to 10 years, this year I got serious and developed my own unique trading system which is working great. My next move is to go fully professional. All the best with your trading.




Yes I think this is a great idea.
I am all for it.


----------



## Lemoonjuice (17 August 2016)

Hey,

Send me a private here.

I have a skype room with a couple of people, tho i am the only full time trader so it does get boring for me at times.

I would really enjoy sharing my secrets.


Thanks, Chuck.Aus


----------



## Wharris (18 August 2016)

Apparently i just deleted my reply when i tried to edit it..ahhh newbie mistake?
Any way, I'm interested and pretty much infront of my computer all day most days so let me know how and when and what not. Also im in Brisbane (Aus).
Cheers.

Will


----------



## FTSEscalper (18 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> Apparently i just deleted my reply when i tried to edit it..ahhh newbie mistake?
> Any way, I'm interested and pretty much infront of my computer all day most days so let me know how and when and what not. Also im in Brisbane (Aus).
> Cheers.
> 
> Will




sounds good..maybe a skype chat group should be started


----------



## Wharris (18 August 2016)

FTSEscalper said:


> sounds good..maybe a skype chat group should be started




Sounds like a solid idea, pm the skype info or i can pm you mine if you like?


----------



## DeepState (18 August 2016)

Just wondering.  What does 'serious' mean in this context?


----------



## cynic (19 August 2016)

DeepState said:


> Just wondering.  What does 'serious' mean in this context?




I was wondering that myself.

Although the proliferation of single digit posters is often indicative of something that ought not be taken seriously.


----------



## CanOz (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> I was wondering that myself.
> 
> Although the proliferation of single digit posters is often indicative of something that ought not be taken seriously.





Spot on again cynic!


----------



## Wharris (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> I was wondering that myself.
> 
> Although the proliferation of single digit posters is often indicative of something that ought not be taken seriously.




I joined these forums yesterday, i read this thread and decided to sign up so i could reply to relay my interest.

I apologise for not having a 1001 post history in order to secure my credibility.


----------



## Roller_1 (19 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> I joined these forums yesterday, i read this thread and decided to sign up so i could reply to relay my interest.
> 
> I apologise for not having a 1001 post history in order to secure my credibility.




Have to agree here, i'm sure there are successful traders in Aus who aren't on ASF...


----------



## peter2 (19 August 2016)

These sorts of arrangements rarely work out well unless there is a common goal. Good communication is valuable when one of the group spots something that the rest of the group will be interested in.

A group of prop traders are working for their employer and themselves.  
News traders can share the work during reporting season and inform the others before the market opens. 
A group of break-out traders can share their chart ideas and get their orders ready. 

Being in a group of traders trading different strategies is not helpful. Trend traders and counter trend traders don't mix if they are all shouting out their entries. It becomes distracting noise. 

Trading is an individual activity and it can feel lonely at times. Good support with a proper understanding of the ups and downs of a trader is worth getting if you can. This type of support group is the complete opposite to a misery likes company sort of group. The later group is very destructive.


----------



## FTSEscalper (19 August 2016)

DeepState said:


> Just wondering.  What does 'serious' mean in this context?




Professional or semi professional traders


----------



## cynic (19 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> I joined these forums yesterday, i read this thread and decided to sign up so i could reply to relay my interest.
> 
> I apologise for not having a 1001 post history in order to secure my credibility.




And your reason for not taking an interest in any other forex related threads on this forum was...?


----------



## minwa (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> And your reason for not taking an interest in any other forex related threads on this forum was...?




Because only this thread has mention of secrets sharing in a private group


----------



## Wharris (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> And your reason for not taking an interest in any other forex related threads on this forum was...?




Well, this post was the first post i seen as it was on top, and it happened to be what i was looking for so i signed up and responded, clearly this has struck a nerve somehow? I don't understand why? But i now understand why people are warned away from forums.


----------



## cynic (19 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> Well, this post was the first post i seen as it was on top, and it happened to be what i was looking for so i signed up and responded, clearly this has struck a nerve somehow? I don't understand why? But i now understand why people are warned away from forums.




Of course you don't understand it! 

Why would you want to understand it?

It simply wouldn't serve the promotion of your business interests for you to understand my perfectly valid reasons for scepticism about the true intent underlying the motivation behind your postings to this thread!


----------



## Wharris (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Of course you don't understand it!
> 
> Why would you want to understand it?
> 
> It simply wouldn't serve the promotion of your business interests for you to understand my perfectly valid reasons for scepticism about the true intent underlying the motivation behind your postings to this thread!




What business motivation? Do you think im here to try and sell something or spam people with junk? Mate, I only wanted to connect with people who have similar interests, if i wanted to con people I'd make a fake tinder profile.


----------



## cynic (19 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> What business motivation? Do you think im here to try and sell something or spam people with junk? ?...



Couldn't have said it better myself!



> ...if i wanted to con people I'd make a fake tinder profile.




Given that you clearly have some awareness of the art of conning, tell me again why you continue to misunderstand my reasons for scepticism about your postings to date?


----------



## Wharris (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Given that you clearly have some awareness of the art of conning, tell me again why you continue to misunderstand my reasons for scepticism about your postings to date?




Well, clearly this is not going anywhere, I didn't sign up to this forum to be attacked and labeled a con artist. 

On the other hand after reading a few other posts, I can understand your scepticism, however misplaced it is.


----------



## cynic (19 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> Well, clearly this is not going anywhere, I didn't sign up to this forum to be attacked and labeled a con artist.
> 
> On the other hand after reading a few other posts, I can understand your scepticism, however misplaced it is.




If one doesn't want to be seen as a sockpuppet, then it would surely make sense to desist from socklike behaviors!

The sock doth protest overmuch methinks!


----------



## Lemoonjuice (19 August 2016)

What is even going on...

The way i see it the guy wants to communicate with other forex traders,  this is clearly a boring game to be played by yourself.

How better to ask for others traders then make a post?


I am always happy to share what I do with other people,  beginners, pros or even wana be pretend pros.


----------



## cynic (19 August 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> What is even going on...
> 
> The way i see it the guy wants to communicate with other forex traders,  this is clearly a boring game to be played by yourself.
> 
> ...




Lemoonjuice, did you happen to notice how certain posters have only shown an interest in posting to this thread ?


----------



## Wharris (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Lemoonjuice, did you happen to notice how certain posters have only shown an interest in posting to this thread ?




clearly you have a problem with people not rushing around to comment on every other thread, as i mentioned previously I am not interested in taking part in other forum discussions at this stage, I have better things to do than hang around a forum day and night looking at posts, I simply wanted to connect with the people who were mutually interested within this thread and hopefully have someone other than my 4 year old to chat to during the day whilst I wait for set ups and doing analysis.


----------



## cynic (19 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> clearly you have a problem with people not rushing around to comment on every other thread, as i mentioned previously I am not interested in taking part in other forum discussions at this stage, I have better things to do than hang around a forum day and night looking at posts, I simply wanted to connect with the people who were mutually interested within this thread and hopefully have someone other than my 4 year old to chat to during the day whilst I wait for set ups and doing analysis.




Clearly you are unwilling to behave as anything other than a sock puppet!

All your posts to date, within this forum, have been to this thread, and this thread alone!

Edit: just noticed that wharris has made a post to another thread!

Second edit: interesting timing, it was shortly after the post to which I am replying.


----------



## Wharris (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Clearly you are unwilling to behave as anything other than a sock puppet!
> 
> All your posts to date, within this forum, have been to this thread, and this thread alone!
> 
> Edit: just noticed that wharris has made a post to another thread!




You sir are the epitome of a cancerous personality.

I bid you farewell and a never ending supply of phone calls from Microsoft and the royal guide dogs.

P.S you have your tinfoil hat wound on too tight.


----------



## cynic (19 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> You sir are the epitome of a cancerous personality.
> 
> I bid you farewell and a never ending supply of phone calls from Microsoft and the royal guide dogs.
> 
> P.S you have your tinfoil hat wound on too tight.




Hey, Wharris!

Only one more post to go, and you'll have made it out of the single digits!


----------



## Lemoonjuice (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Lemoonjuice, did you happen to notice how certain posters have only shown an interest in posting to this thread ?





Mmm yes I do see what you mean..

no interest except for leeching like blood sucking animals.


----------



## Wharris (19 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Hey, Wharris!
> 
> Only one more post to go, and you'll have made it out of the single digits!




is this a ta-daaaaa moment? :bonk:


----------



## cynic (19 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> is this a ta-daaaaa moment? :bonk:




Yes! Congratulations on making it to double digits! All posts, bar one (which looked suspiciously tokenistic) were made to this thread!

Unfortunately, you won't qualify for the golden sock award on account of the competition, in years gone by, being of a particularly high standard (those remembering the Magda/APurple posts will most assuredly agree).


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 August 2016)

Oh come on Cynic. You're only cynical because you expect integrity from all people.  And it aint so.


----------



## FTSEscalper (20 August 2016)

Some very bizarre replies to a very simple request.....


----------



## Wharris (28 August 2016)

FTSEscalper said:


> Some very bizarre replies to a very simple request.....




So are you still interested in forming or joining a group? I have a skype chat if you would like to join? Call me skeptical but out of all the interested posters, I've managed to connect with 1 person. 

I'm starting to sympathise with cynic.


----------



## cynic (29 August 2016)

Wharris said:


> So are you still interested in forming or joining a group? I have a skype chat if you would like to join? Call me skeptical but out of all the interested posters, I've managed to connect with 1 person.
> 
> I'm starting to sympathise with cynic.




Thankyou for being so understanding on this,Wharris. Over these past few days, I have started to believe that I may indeed owe you an heartfelt apology.

It was most unfortunate that you just happened to join amidst a deluge of sock puppets, and that your sincerity was regrettably misjudged as a consequence.

I do hope that, despite having had a rough introduction to this community, you choose to remain with us.

ASF can always benefit from genuine trading enthusiasts, such as yourself, sharing their experience.


----------



## Wharris (29 August 2016)

cynic said:


> Thankyou for being so understanding on this,Wharris. Over these past few days, I have started to believe that I may indeed owe you an heartfelt apology.
> 
> It was most unfortunate that you just happened to join amidst a deluge of sock puppets, and that your sincerity was regrettably misjudged as a consequence.
> 
> ...




No need for an apology mate, after reading a bunch of other posts your reaction is fully understandable.

Cheers.


----------



## Goldfx (5 November 2016)

FTSEscalper said:


> I would love to create a group for professional / semi professional forex traders. As anyone serious about trading knows, there is a lot of alone time and waiting for trades to set up. Be great to chat in the down time. A little about myself, i have been learning the trading game for close to 10 years, this year I got serious and developed my own unique trading system which is working great. My next move is to go fully professional. All the best with your trading.




Is this to be a Toy - like a play thing or for Real Traders?
Real Traders do not trade from Australia as they give up 30% of profits to the ATO - which is why I operate via HK

Let me know if you are Serious Traders please
Thanks


----------



## minwa (5 November 2016)

Goldfx said:


> Is this to be a Toy - like a play thing or for Real Traders?
> Real Traders do not trade from Australia as they give up 30% of profits to the ATO - which is why I operate via HK
> 
> Let me know if you are Serious Traders please
> Thanks




Is this to be a Toy - like a play thing or for Real Traders?
Real Traders do not trade from HK as they give up 15% of profits to the IRD - which is why I operate via Cayman and Bahamas

Let me know if you are Serious Traders please
Thanks


----------



## DeepState (5 November 2016)

minwa said:


> Is this to be a Toy - like a play thing or for Real Traders?
> Real Traders do not trade from HK as they give up 15% of profits to the IRD - which is why I operate via Cayman and Bahamas
> 
> Let me know if you are Serious Traders please
> Thanks




Is this to be a Toy - like a play thing or for Real Traders?
Real Traders do not trade from Cayman and Bahamas as their client records get discovered and lead to tax prosecutions in their countries of domicile - which is why I operate via an extinct volcano in the Pacific.

Let me know if you are Serious Treader please
Thanks


BTW: Minwa is a Serious Trader.  

GoldFX, what do you have to offer to other serious traders besides tax advice and travel tips?


----------



## OmegaTrader (6 November 2016)

DeepState said:


> Is this to be a Toy - like a play thing or for Real Traders?
> Real Traders do not trade from Cayman and Bahamas as their client records get discovered and lead to tax prosecutions in their countries of domicile - which is why I operate via an extinct volcano in the Pacific.
> 
> Let me know if you are Serious Treader please
> ...






hahaha Really Funny

Australia>>> HongKong>>>Cayman>>>Extinct Volcano

I will join your trading group if you do all the work for me and tell me all of your strategies. haha

I am a very new member to ASF and trading and it has been welcoming.

But I have already had a disagreement

You need to fight fire with fire and argue 

 not sulk........ I'm not joining forums because someone was mean to me



When I saw the initial post it does look naive and even dodgy.

Posting on a forum to talk with random strangers, without due diligence 

 who claim to be professional traders,to start an adhoc group, 

Really??

How do you think that will work out??

Google* Meetup*, there is plenty of trading groups on there



My


----------

